
A Cellphone's Missing Dot Kills Two People, Puts Three More in Jail(2008) - krisgenre
http://gizmodo.com/382026/a-cellphones-missing-dot-kills-two-people-puts-three-more-in-jail
======
celticninja
Sounds like this is a good way of removing idiots from the gene pool. If you
think the correct response to a perceived slight is to ignore explanation and
apologies and try to kill someone then fuck you if you die, the parents see as
much to blame for the loss of their daughter as she is for her own death.

